# Thomas Shepard



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 1, 2005)

This year marks the 400th anniversary of the birth of Thomas Shepard, one of the most well known New England Puritans, who was born on November 5, 1605 and died on August 25, 1649. 

More about his life and works may be found here.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 25, 2006)




----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 4, 2006)




----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 17, 2007)

Alexander Whyte, _Thomas Shepard: Pilgrim Father and Founder of Harvard_


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Feb 17, 2007)

This seems to be a conversation with yourself here


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 17, 2007)

No Longer A Libertine said:


> This seems to be a conversation with yourself here



Yes, that reminds me of a line from _Timecop_:



> McComb: Never interrupt me when I'm talking to myself.



 Just _joshin'!_ Feel free to join me, myself and I. I was hoping there might be someone else who has an interest in Thomas Shepard.


----------



## bookslover (Feb 17, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Yes, that reminds me of a line from _Timecop_:
> 
> 
> 
> Just _joshin'!_ Feel free to join me, myself and I. I was hoping there might be someone else who has an interest in Thomas Shepard.



I share his birthday, if that helps. Of course, I'm somewhat younger than he is...

Me, Thomas Shepherd, and Roy Rogers - all November 5th babies!


----------



## James (Mar 8, 2007)

I just purchased the Thomas Shepard bio by Whyte from RHB. The fellow that took my order said it was at the top of his list.Has anyone read it yet? Joel Beeke's review sounded most interesting.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 8, 2007)

bookslover said:


> I share his birthday, if that helps. Of course, I'm somewhat younger than he is...
> 
> Me, Thomas Shepherd, and Roy Rogers - all November 5th babies!



HEY I'm a Nov 5 baby!


----------



## Richard King (Mar 8, 2007)

I got so self absorbed with being a NOV 5-er that I forgot to post this link that is tied to the topic

http://thomasshepard.org/


----------



## Bodigean (Jun 27, 2007)

Would anyone have a copy of his work on Psalm singing?

Thanks.


----------



## Ivan (Jun 27, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> This year marks the 400th anniversary of the birth of Thomas Shepard, one of the most well known New England Puritans, who was born on November 5, 1605 and died on August 25, 1649.
> 
> More about his life and works may be found here.



It appears the forum section of the website has been hacked.


----------

